# I get an echo on my phone



## laluzdds (Feb 2, 2020)

Can one of you smart tech people help me? 

I've owned the Model 3 for four months now. For the first three months of ownership, I was able to talk on my iPhone 11 and everything was crystal clear. My callers didn't even know that I was driving and using the car speakers. But about a month ago my callers started to complain that they can hear a triple echo when Im on the phone. I don't hear an echo only the person on the other end of the call hears it. How do I go back to that clear conversation that I used to get?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'd start by rebooting your phone and the car. See if that helps.


----------



## laluzdds (Feb 2, 2020)

that did the help, thank you.



garsh said:


> I'd start by rebooting your phone and the car. See if that helps.


----------

